# Will assassin snails eat hydra?



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

I dont think so.
Mine didn't, but maybe I just have lazy snails
Lol


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

CheyLillymama22 said:


> I dont think so.
> Mine didn't, but maybe I just have lazy snails
> Lol


So how did you get rid of them?


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Gouramis


----------



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

no they dont.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Blue gouramis loooove hydra


----------



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

CheyLillymama22 said:


> Blue gouramis loooove hydra


sorry I was saying assassins don't eat hydra. I have no experience with gouramis. Good to know though!


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol I wondered if you were talking to me.
yeah i had a hydra infestation in my 55. 3 blue gouramis ate them all in a week. 


wrm130 said:


> sorry I was saying assassins don't eat hydra. I have no experience with gouramis. Good to know though!


----------



## blacksheep998 (Jan 16, 2011)

No personal experience here but I've heard that spixi snails will eat hydra. http://www.theshrimptank.com/spixi-snail/


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

FYI I believe spixi snails are illegal to ship across state lines.


Sent from my IPad using magic


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yep.


PuddlesAqua said:


> FYI I believe spixi snails are illegal to ship across state lines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my IPad using magic


----------



## blacksheep998 (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, didn't know that. Sorry.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

I had a few in my tank & my pond/bladder snails ate them. Maybe if you are lucky the pond snails will clear them up for you before the assasin snails get to them.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

In addition to that, I believe only the spixi x marissa cross are the ones that eat hydra.

Might want to look into dosing Panacur to get rid of hydra lol.


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

I<3<*))))>< said:


> I had a few in my tank & my pond/bladder snails ate them. Maybe if you are lucky the pond snails will clear them up for you before the assasin snails get to them.


So that's why some of them were gone....I,ve seen my pest bladder and rams snailing on the glass ,although there were no algae.....I hope they will eat them ,I have plenty of pests snails and only 3 assassins.Bon apetit!


----------



## wrm130 (Jan 16, 2013)

A technique a friend of mine used was to get a bucket of super super super HOT treated water. She then used a sponge (up motion only) to wipe the glass. Squeezing out the sponge in the super hot water after each pass.

Personally, I don't bother worrying about them, they seem to come and go. And I still get tons and tons of shrimplets and various fry


----------

